# Male Rat info, again. [pictures wanted]



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

I would love to see pictures of YOUR male rats, mainly compared to something so I can get a size comparison, or if you have measurements of your males. I'm really inclined on getting two males.

I had gone to a breeder years ago for a female dumbo. I had seen the pictures of the father but I asked to see him in person and he was HUGE. What a big lazy lump of a fellow. I was kinda scared to hold such a huge rat but since then Ive wanted a male rat. I'm determined to take my time, find the right tempered males and the right cage suitable for two males.

Suggestions on whats a good male rat cage would be nice, and pictures of your males would also be nice. :]

Thanks!

*PSSSSSEDITTNESS: 

I was thinking of buying two, Super Pet My First Home (large, teal base 30" x 18" x 16"), and stacking one on the other and making it accessible for the two cages to become one, is this big enough for two males?*


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Male pictures*

This pic's from a while ago... :lol:









Bacardi on the left, Pernod on the right. I think they're 6 and 5 months here (respectively). :lol:

Males get pretty long, so a cage with a depth of many 2 feet is good, I think.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Male pictures*

I have found that the rats in my two foot depth cage love it a lot better than smaller depth cages. I'm not sure how deep the one cage Morgan and Hobbes are in now but it holds up to four rats. I have found boys seem to love to have at least twice the space the rat calculator suggest so if you get two boys, give them a cage that holds at least four to make them the happiest.

I had them in a small depth cage (14" maybe?) that only holds up to two rats and they just didn't seem to like it at all. It was suppose to be a temp thing but I knew I had to give them something better on a permanent home basis. They fought a TON more in that cage then they do with twice the space. I guess big boys need more room than the minimum suggest requirement.


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Male pictures*

this is my goober, he was the biggest rat i had (over 2 lbs)



















hm... the last pic kind of gives you a size comparison in relation to objects. i couldn't find a better one. the black rat in that pic is not goober, goober was alot bigger than those 4.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Male pictures*

Found one of Baileys trying to shove himself under my chin... 










:lol:


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Male pictures*

o-o. They are HUGE! Oh dear..


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Male pictures*

Why is this a problem? They're rats, just like the females?


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Male pictures*



Forensic said:


> Why is this a problem? They're rats, just like the females?


I never said it was. I don't have a problem with size, I have just never seen or recall seeing full body pictures of a male rat before. I have mainly only had female rats my whole rat experienced life.

I did manage to go into a pet store called Pet Arcade and they had just gotten in a mix of Hairless, Rex, double rex dumbos in. All male. I held one that was rex dumbo. Black on top, white on the bottom and beautiful curly whiskers. He was so soft, I wanted him so bad. :[

I just want to make sure if I take the plunge in getting males that I want a cage suited for a male rats size for when they are older.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Ah, I see. 

Unfortunately not all males remain soft. If they're neutered they may be softer, though, mine are all intact and most are somewhat rough furred.

Oh, I have another one with something of a reference! 










'course, he's bigger than that now. My big boy. *cuddles*


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Forensic, are all of your males neutered? Does their attitude towards you change after being neutered? Are males at higher risk of biting you then females? 

And what cage do you use to house all your boys?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

My boys are all intact. One of them may face a neuter soon.

Only one of them (the one in the photo) has ever bitten me and he did so because he'd never been handled before I got him.

The rest have never even threatened to bite.

They are more likely to fight with other rats, if they're intact, I guess.


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

gilbert, the white Siamese is neutered. he used to be really fiesty and nippy to rats only(created alot of scabs on his roommates) but after the neutering, he has calmed down so much in the part about being to rough with the other rats. as far as how he acts towards humans, he's exactly the same. he has the softest fur i've ever felt on a rat though, but i swear his fur felt that soft even before his neutering, but i could be wrong.

i've found that the girls are more likely to nibble or nip than the boys, but none of my boys or girls have bitten me ever. one of my girls bit the fiance once when she was pregnant bc he grabbed her off the boy's cage (she managed to get to their cage and was trying to fight them through the bars) but that incident does not count.


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

oh and the girls tend to fight more (i think) but never draw blood like the boys do (rarely)


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok, now I guess Im just on the hunt for finding a cage large enough.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Here are my two boys: 















































The most recent pictures are here: 

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=3406.html


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Jennie your babies are beautiful! :]


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you! All the boys Ive had have been big loves.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

This little thread had convinced me in october i'm gettin a big rescue boy, nueterin him, and stickin him with the girls(of ocurse 2 weeks after the nueter and QT)


----------

